# Which no-till drill to buy?



## Tree_Lover (Nov 23, 2010)

Which drills are for no-till? I plan to buy a used, lower cost one. I understand there are 2 types; one to be used after the field has been plowed and disked, and the other for no-till. I assume the no-till types are more "heavy duty." 

Can someone give me a few model numbers for older IH and/or John Deere and other common brands? I'd like to look them up on used equipment sites and farm sales, and need to know which models are for no-till. I will use it for soybeans.

More info: I grew up on a farm, then left when I was 18. I know about the traditional farming methods of plowing and disking the fields before you plant. We never had a no-till drill, so I don't know which models are for which use. 

My mother still lives on the farm and rents the land to a neighbor. I'm planning to buy an older tractor and drill and start by planting 5 acres next year. 

Thank you,
Kevin


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum tree lover!


----------



## rsmith335 (Jun 2, 2010)

Used to hunt White tails in Nebraska, all the farmers used the no till method and are probally more heavy duty than the others. But probally take less tractor than plowing?


----------

